# Ryan B's Black Ops Journal for BNBF Scottish June 2011



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

New Season, new journal so here it goes!

A wee recap, for any new readers, im Ryan, 27, from Dundee, this was my first year competing, won the BNBF Scottish Novice and came 3rd in the British whilst juggling 2 jobs, 1 house move/renovation and a new born baby......so it was a hard but very rewarding year....i promised my girlfriend i wouldnt be competing next year, as i thought id be doing a tour in afghanistan, but thats not happening now and ive got the competition bug, so its full steam ahead for Scottish Middleweights in 2011, hopefully it should be easier to prepare this time!

Heres a picture from the Scottish in May 2010










and a picture from the British in September 2010










Currently im weighing 90 kg after a two week bender eating pretty much whatever i liked.....thats out the system now and im focussed on eating well and treating myself now and again.....training at 630am for the foreseeable future.

After trials last week the diet is looking like this

0545 1 scoop propeptide+15ml udos

0745 Pro Recover

0900 150g Chicken breast and 300g White Potato

1200 150g Chicken Breast and 300g Sweet Potato

1500 150g Chicken Breast and 100g Oats

1800 150g Chicken Breast 300g Sweet Potato

2100 1 scoop Propeptide +15ml Udos


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Monday 4th October

Today was my first day back into proper training, im doing my own revised 5x5 plan, its currently looking like this

Monday Back Hams Calves

Tuesday Shoulders Triceps Abs

Wednesday Quads Calves

Thursday Chest Biceps

Friday Off

Saturday Cardio Abs

Sunday Off

After one day im thinking about altering this strategy as i found it took too long to complete before i had to get to work but ill stick it out this week and decide later

Here it was

Barbell Row 5x5 @100kg

Wide Grip Machine Pulldown 5x5 @95kg

Deadlift 5x5 @130kg

Straight Arm Rope Pulldown 3x10 @40kg

Seated curl 3 x10 @70kg

Lying Curl 2 x10 @65kg

Standing Calf Press Machine 3x10 @65kg

Seated Calf Press Machine 2x25 @65kg

The workout itself was fine and i felt that there was work done but as i said it just took too long


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking great in the pics mate. Quality all over but especially the legs. I will follow this journal like I did with the last. Your diet is about as exciting as mine pal, Good luck.

*Members Journals :* Micky07 The Journal


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking excellent, keep up the hard work and get that number 1 in the brits!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Tuesday 5th October

Didn't get off to the best of starts, I injured my wrist playing football on Saturday, which I thought I could live with but after the first set of dumbell shoulder press it got worse so I gave the weights a miss and will do so for the rest of the week. Cardio and abs it is then!!!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

had a trial wo on thursday and my wrist seems to be ok, bought wrist wraps as advised by mr lawson 'the future ukbff champ 2014' lol so we'll see how they do, back to business on monday morning with a revised plan, still sticking with a 5x5/hypertrophy style switching from a 4 day to a 5 day split...

Monday Back Calves

Tuesday Chest Abs

Wednesday Arms

Thursday Shoulders Abs

Friday OFF

Saturday Legs Calves

Sunday OFF


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Monday 11th October

Had a working weekend due to the dunhill cup so i only managed a little bit of cardio but work was enough, tested bench pressing again on saturday morning and my wrist seems fine..

Back Calves

Bent Over Rows 5 sets of 5 @ 100kg

Deadlifts 5 sets of 5 @130kg

Machine Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight Rope Pulldown [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Standing Calf Machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf Press Machine 3x25 @65kg

10 mins on bike to finish.


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Tuesday 12th October

Chest and Abs

Bench Press 5 sets of [email protected] 90kg(not benched for 2 years, but i enjoyed it today)

Incline Db Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Hammer Strength Machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Crossover 3 sets of 12 @30kg

Leg Raises 2 sets of 10

Lying Leg Raises 2 sets of 10

Double Crunch 2 sets of 15

Weighted Rope Crunch 3 sets of 12


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Wednesday 13th October

Arms

Barbell Curl [email protected] [email protected] 8 @40kg

Close Grip Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Simultaneous DB Curl 2 sets of 8 with 22kgs [email protected]

Tricep Extension Machine 3 sets of 10 @80kg

Rev Curl 2 sets of [email protected]

Wrist Curls 2sets of [email protected]

Rev Grip Pressdown 2 sets of [email protected]

Rope Pressdown 3 sets to failure at 25kg

Abs to finish.

Returned at 1800 for a random 30 min cardio sesison

Thursday 14th October

Shoulders Calves

Standing Military Press 5 sets of 5 @50kg

DB Shrugs 3sets of 8 @50kg Dumbells

Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets of [email protected]

Rev Flye Machine 3 sets of 10 @75kg

Upright Row 3 sets of 12 @ 40kg

Standing Calf Press [email protected] 12 @75 [email protected]

Seated Calf Machine 3 sets of [email protected]

Training is going well, looking forward to increasing the 5x5s next week my main battle is to stop eating crap, cant seem to help it just now!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Friday was my day off as i work late thursday night and cannot face getting up at 545..... Saturday was supposed to be my legs day but due to a few too many social beverages on friday night, saturday was a write off....still managed to play an hour of 5's without spewing!

Sunday 17th October

Squats 5 sets of 5 @140kg

Leg Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lunges 2 sets of 18 steps with 40kg

Leg Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Ran out of time as i had to get back as the gf was going to zumba, legs are in bits already though.


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Monday 18th August

Back Calves

Barbell Row 5 sets of 5 @ 105kg

Deadlifts 5 sets of 5 @ 137.5kg

Machine Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight Rope Pulldowns 3 sets of [email protected]

Standing Machine Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Calf Press 3 sets of [email protected]

Legs are unbelievably sore from yesterday!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Tuesday 19th October

Chest

Bench Press 5 sets of 5 @ 95kg

Incline DB Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Hammer Strength Machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Crossover 3 sets of [email protected]

Still Cant walk properly........


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you still natural.....?

Lol good luck with the show bud, thought i would show you some love seeing that you obviously are sorely lacking it on this thread.... :-(


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Wednesday 20th October

Arms

Barbell Curls [email protected] 30kg 3 setd of 8 @40kg

Seated DB Curl(simultaneous) 8 @20kg 2 sets of [email protected]

Machine Preacher 3 sets of 12 @ 35, 40,45kg

Rev Curls 2 sets of 15 @ 20kg

Wrist Curls 2 sets of [email protected]

Close Grip Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single Arm Rev Grip Press 3 sets of [email protected]

Thursday 21st October

Shoulders Abs

Overhead Barbell Press 5 sets of [email protected] 52.5kg

Barbell Shrugs [email protected] [email protected] 4 @160kg

Seated Lat Raise [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rev Flye Machine 3 sets of [email protected]

Upright row 3 sets of [email protected]

did abs to finish

the next 7 days are gonna be a bit of a struggle as im on guard 7pm to 7am which messes with sleep and diet so we'll see how it goes


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Sunday 24th October

Legs

Squat 5 sets of 5 @ 145kg

Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lunges 2 sets of 18 steps each leg with 40kg

Leg extension [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated curl [email protected] [email protected]

Lying curl [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf press [email protected] [email protected]

Seated calf 2 sets of [email protected]

Feeling pretty tired due to these shifts and the diet hasn't been ideal, sometimes having to go 4 hours without eating. Roll on Thursday morning when I finish, then I'm off for 11days yaaas!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Monday 25th October

Back

Barbell Rows 5 sets of [email protected] 107.5kg

Deadlifts 5 sets of 5 @ 140kg

Machine Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight Rope Pulldowns 3 sets of [email protected]

Tuesday 26th October

Chest Abs

Bench press 5 sets of [email protected]

Incline db press 3setsof [email protected](felt harder than last week)

Flat hammer strength [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable crossover [email protected] [email protected]

Did rope crunches and leg raises to finish

2 more shifts then I'm back to normal eating and sleeping, hopefully the 5x5s will still increase, not looking forward to the scales on Monday as I've consumed a tremendous amount of crap mainly due to boredom!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Been a while! enjoying my days off, heres what ive been up to at the good old dw sports!

Wednesday 27th October

Arms

Barbell Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Dumbell Curls 3 sets of [email protected]

Machine Preacher Curl 3 sets of 12 @30, 35 40kg

Rev Curls 2 sets of 12 @20kg

Close Grip Bench Press 3 sets of [email protected] 75kg

Machine Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Unilateral Rev Grip Press down 2 sets of [email protected]

Had Thursday off instead of Friday

Friday 29th October

Over head Barbell Press 5 sets of 5 57.5kg(felt unbelievably hard)

Barbell Shrugs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rev Flye Machine 3 sets of [email protected]

A half hearted Abs session to finish

Diets been an absolute disgrace since i finished guard duty, on thursday i think i only managed 2 meals as i was asleep for most of the day, weighing between 92 -94kg....... ill start a picture progression post in this thread when ive completed the 5x5 caper in the middle of december.

Missing Legs today(sunday) as i had a little social gathering at the house last night and im a bit tired lol, so ill be doing legs in the am and back late pm to catch up.....


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck with prep for the show mate!

You mentioned a tour of Afghan are you in forces?


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

monday 1st November

Decided against doing Back and Legs on the same day to catch up so i did Quads in the am and chest Hams calves abs and cv(purely to waste some time) in the pm. Now im back up to date.

Quads

Squats 5 sets of 5 @155kg

Leg Press [email protected] 300 [email protected] 2 @425kg(wanted 4 but it didnt happen)

Lunges 2 sets of 18steps a side with 20kg dumbells(breathing out my a**e after them)

Leg Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

My car that i got in my part exchange deal died on me just before i was heading so i wasnt in a good mood, missed calves and headed to arnold clark for a new car 

Returned in the pm to mainly do chest but as the household is down to 1 car just now i had to wait for a lift so i was in the gym for over 2 hours.....

Chest Hams Calves Abs Cv

Bench Press 5 sets of 5 @102.5kg(felt hard, think ill be maxing this at 110)

incline dumbell [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Hammer Strength Machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Crossover 2 sets of [email protected]

Seated Leg Curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](squeezed at the top and really felt the difference)

Lying Leg Curl 2 sets of [email protected]

Standing Calf Machine [email protected] [email protected]

Had to wait over 5 minutes while some idiot finished his conversation whilst on the seated calf so i did those front calf raises(heel on step then raise and lower toes) that kai greene was featured doing in this months flex, passed the time i guess.

Seated Calf Raise 2 sets of [email protected]

Oblique crunches and leg reaises to finish, and a 15min bike.......Pro recover and a 30 min jacuzzi....


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

JAY-EL said:


> Good luck with prep for the show mate!
> 
> You mentioned a tour of Afghan are you in forces?


yeah RAF, was hoping to go out there but theres a 3 year waiting list!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Tuesday 2nd November

Back

Bent Over Rows 5 sets of 5 @ 110kg(felt hard)

Deadlifts, attempted 5 sets of 5 @ 155kg but felt a twinge in my back on the 3rd set so i gave the rest a miss

Machine Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight Rope Pulldowns 3 sets of [email protected]

Wednesday 3rd November

Arms

Barbell Curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Simultaneous Curls 2 sets of [email protected]

Rack Surf sets of [email protected] down to 8kg

Machine Preacher [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

CGBP [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Extension [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope Pressdowns 3 sets to failure

Thursday 4th November

Shoulders

Overhead Press 5 sets of [email protected] 57.5kg(felt easier this week!)

Seated Laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rev Flye Machine [email protected] 70 [email protected] [email protected]

Upright Row [email protected] [email protected]

Someone lifted my Schiek wraps so i didn't do shrugs, no one else has them in my gym so im sure ill find the culprit!!

Sunday 7th November

Quads

Squats 5 sets of 5 @ 160kg

Leg Press [email protected] 6 @325 2 @425kg

Lunges 2 sets of 18steps aside with 20kg plates

Leg Extension [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Standing Calf Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Calf Machine 3 sets of 25 @65kg

Monday 8th November

Ive decided that ive had enough of the 5x5 caper, its served its purpose, in the fact that my strength has increased again, but maybe in a week or so i would be struggling to complete the sets at an increases weight from the previous week. In the last two weeks vie lost motivation for training, still completing the workouts but not looking forward to them. So im back to Hypertrophy training and hopefully an increase in motivation!!

Back

Bent Over Rows [email protected] 60 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Partial Deadlifts [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](back still isn't feeling 100%)

Machine Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight Rope Pulldowns 3 sets of [email protected]


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good luck with your prep over the next 6-7 months. Will def be at that show as a few guys I know will be competing, so will cheer you on when it comes to the middleweights.

Was actually just out in Dundee on Saturday there - the infamous Fat Sams!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> Good luck with your prep over the next 6-7 months. Will def be at that show as a few guys I know will be competing, so will cheer you on when it comes to the middleweights.
> 
> Was actually just out in Dundee on Saturday there - the infamous Fat Sams!


OYF Fat Sams is diar nowadays! bet you wont be back in a hurry lol, cheers for your post!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Thursday 11th November AM

Arms

Barbell Curls [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Simultaneous Db Curls [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Preacher Curl, Drop sets of 12 starting at 40kg - 15kg

Rev Curls 2 sets of [email protected] 20kg

Wrist curls 2 sets of [email protected]

CGBP

[email protected] [email protected] 70kg [email protected]

Machine Extension [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single Arm Rev Grip pressdown 2 sets of [email protected]

Rope Pressdown 3 sets at 25kg to failure

Thursday 11th November PM

Returned to good ol' DW at 8pm just before i started work at 9, bit of a rushed session but got it done.

Shoulders

Dumbell Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Lateral Raise [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rev Flye Machine 3 sets of [email protected](going lighter felt much better!)

Bent Over Cable Lateral 2 sets of [email protected]

Upright Rows SS with Dumbell Shrugs 3 sets 12 of 35kg rows with 34kg dumbells


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Ryan,

good to catch up with you backstage at the British. keep ploughing on, it may seem like a long time away but when show day comes you don't want to be regretting not using the time fully.

are you only logging working sets or do you just not do warm ups?

cheers.


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Sunday 14th November

Legs

Squat [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 2 @200kg

Leg Press [email protected] 225 [email protected] [email protected]

Lunges 18 steps @ 24kgdumbells 18 steps @20kg

Extensions [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Curl [email protected] 80 [email protected] [email protected]

Lying Curl 1 big drop set started on [email protected]

Very Happy with my squat, the 6 @170 felt quite easy so perhaps the 5x5 training has paid off, finished the day off with 5 a sides where my legs nearly gave way...in pain today also!

Monday 15th November

Back

Bent Over Row [email protected] kg [email protected] [email protected]

Partial Deads [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight Rope Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

MrO2b said:


> Ryan,
> 
> good to catch up with you backstage at the British. keep ploughing on, it may seem like a long time away but when show day comes you don't want to be regretting not using the time fully.
> 
> ...


cheers for the comment, cant see your picture so i dont have a clue who you are sorry!! i dont really do proper warm ups, more like feeler sets( bar only etc for a few reps)


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Tuesday 16th November

Chest

Incline Dumbell Press [email protected] 22kg [email protected] 30kg [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Hammer Strength [email protected] 50kg [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Crossover 2 sets of [email protected]

Cable Crossover Incline 2 sets of [email protected]

Wednesday 17th November

Arms

Barbell Curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Dumbell 2 sets of [email protected]

Machine Preacher [email protected] 40kg [email protected] [email protected]

Rack Surf sets of 8 at 16kg-8kg

Rev Curls 2 sets of [email protected]

Behind the Back wrist curls 2 sets of [email protected]

CGBP [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Extension [email protected] [email protected] 80kg [email protected](just kept going!!)

Single Arm rev grip pressdown 2 sets of [email protected] 20kg

Thursday 18th November

Shoulders

Dumbell Press [email protected] [email protected] 26kg [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rev Flye Machine 3 sets of [email protected]

Bent Over Cable Laterals 2 sets of [email protected]

Barbell Shrug SS with Upright Row

[email protected] [email protected]

[email protected] 140kg [email protected]

[email protected] [email protected]

Noted is the distinct lack of cardio and abs, weights at 94kg....


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Had a busy weekend so i gave Quads a miss on Sunday, Did a double session on Monday to catch up and was impressed with my performances as i thought fatigue would have set in.

Monday 22nd November

Bent Over Rows 2sets of [email protected] 60kg 1 set of [email protected]

Deadlifts 2 sets of [email protected] [email protected]

Narrow Pulldowns 2 sets of [email protected] [email protected]

Straight Rope Pulldowns 3 sets of [email protected]

Hams

Seated Curl 2 sets of [email protected] 60 [email protected]

Lying Curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Evening Session Quads

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 2 @200kg(felt i had a 3rd but didnt risk it)

Leg Press [email protected] 10 @275 [email protected]

Leg Extension [email protected] 55kg [email protected] 60kg [email protected]

Adds Abs Machines 3 sets of 25 on each(stack)

Tuesday 23rd November

Chest Biceps

Gave DYs workout on bodybuilding.com a go

Dec Press 2 sets of [email protected] [email protected]

Inc Dumbell Press [email protected] [email protected]

Flat Flyes [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Concentration Curl [email protected] [email protected]

Barbell Curl [email protected]

Wasnt too impressed with WO, not enough volume especially on biceps so ill be sticking to my usual workouts just now!


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

Wednesday 24th November

Shoulders and Tris

Dumbell Press 12 @24kg [email protected] 8 @34kg

Seated Laterals [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rev Flye Machine [email protected] 60 [email protected] [email protected]

Upright Row SS with Dumbell Shrugs 3 sets of 12 UR 30KG DS 34KG

Cable Pressdown [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Extension Machine [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]87kg

Unilateral Rev Grip Pulldown 2 sets of [email protected]


----------



## ryanb (Dec 8, 2009)

So last week was a no go!! didnt make the gym from thursday 25th to Monday 6th, felt like an eternity and during that eternity i consumed a lot of crap!!

Monday 6th December

Got a regular training partner so training should be more progressive

Chest Biceps

Incline Dumbell [email protected] 30 [email protected] [email protected] 38kg

Flat Hammer Strength [email protected] 40 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](triple drop)

Cable Crossover 2 sets of 12, 30kg 35kg

Incline Crossover 2 sets of [email protected]

Seated Simultaneous DB Curl 2 sets of [email protected]

Rack Surf sets of 8 from 16kg-8kg

High Cable Curl 2 sets of [email protected]

Tuesday 7th December

Back

Bent Over Rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Full Deadlifts [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](PB)

Machine Pulldowns [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight Rope Pulldowns 2 sets of [email protected]

More than happy with my strength as i thought it may have suffered during the 10 day lay off.


----------

